# Best Military Watch Under $200?



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi members. In my quest to find the best Military/ Tool watch I could I happened upon this little beauty. My budget actually encompassed $1,500 and I was set to buy a Damasko DA36, which incidentally was taking forever to attain. Then I discovered this amazing watch. The 'MCW G10 Military Quartz' $160AU. Also available as the 'MWC Military Automatic' $250AU. I use to think this style of watch died in WWII and I had my Rolex Speedking Precision restored, so I could have this style of watch. This took 4 years to find the right person and $800. The MWC G10 Military Quartz Watch is designed to cope with extreme conditions. IMHO they beat the British Military issue CWC G10 watches, whose case is only 50m WR and does not have a screw down crown nor a screw in back caseback and its overall case design is significantly compromised as a result. Military issue or not. The Swiss informed me that the Automatic movements are a combo of SW200 Swiss and German parts and they vary from watch to watch. They said that they do not always have parts available for the Automatic, but there are always parts available for the Quartz and suggested I take the Quartz as servicing in minimal and it has a 10 year battery life. Wow!!!

I searched high and low for a long time to find a watch with these specs and aesthetics and I am not believing what I am seeing! I choose a watch on specs not money. However, I was astonished to find the value for money offered by these watches over the myriad of competition out there. This watch offers Swiss and German manufacturing ...hello Screw down crown and caseback, 316L stainless steel and all at a bargain price. What I dont get is why 'Swiss Made' does not appear on the dial, as 80% of a watch must be made in Switzerland to be designated as such? Maybe it is the German parts, but who cares, they are just as good IMO. These watches come from Zurich Switzerland and this is stamped on the case back.

My only wish is that they offered this watch with polished stainless steel sides and shiny brushed fascia. This would make it an ideal dress watch as well as a descent tool watch. Love to know what Military watch enthusiasts think of my find and I hope I have saved anyone like myself out there who was about to spend $1000+ on a good watch 

*Specs:
*Movement: High performance Swiss Ronda 715Li (10 years battery life!) seconds hack, or optional Swiss SW200 and or German Automatic 25 Jewels (Can't choose later automatic version combination happens during manufacturing. They usually are a mixture)
Case: Diameter 40mm (Excl. crown), Height 13mm. Full 316L stainless steel. Hardened and anti reflective. Made in Germany.
Crown: Screw down. 316L Stainless steel, double sealed
Caseback: Screw down. Solid 316L stainless steel
Dial: Black face. Fully numerated Arabic layout (classic WWII Military/Pilot format) with classic white painted box sectioned minute indices
Glass: Hardened mineral glass
Water Resistant: 100m
Shock Resistant: to DIN Swiss standard 8156
Antimagnetic: Quartz version 80,000m/h. Automatic meets Swiss standard 8196m/h.
Hands: Oversized-updated conformist classic window type. Hr & min hands illuminated. Seconds painted white for easy reading. All meet indices adequately but not overtly.
Date: Yes large and featured at the classic and in lieu 3'O Clock position.
Illuminescents: Electrons that react with lithium to enable brightest possible illumination in watch industry. This reaction lasts 20years only.
Power Reserve: 10 years!
Band: Comes with following NATO: steel grey. Optional olive, black, James Bond steel grey and black stripe (2 variants), orange high visibility, desert, Luftwaffe, Royal Marines, various nations colors, leather and ZULU variants.

Video:





MWC G10 Military Quartz 40mm Watch


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Great write-up and such a great watch! Well done my friend 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

took said:


> Great write-up and such a great watch! Well done my friend
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Took. Thanks allot. 
Like I said I can't believe it. At first I thought, 'oh yeah another trumped up cheap watch'. But then I read...
- Screw down crown
- Screw down caseback
- Full 316L stainless steel (Used in Tag Heuers, Sinns etc.)
- Case Made in Germany and 100m WR
- Swiss quartz (10year battery life!) or Swiss/German Automatic movements
- Watch Made in Zurich Switzerland!!!?
- Classic Military dial with big date, with subtle modern updates like brightest, longest lasting lume available in the watch industry

Maybe the watch is so cheap becuase it is a direct buy from Switzerland. I'm not sure, but I have definetely ordered one on a 'Black' NATO, with X1 spare 'Olive' NATO, as I think it matches the lume, as the lume is so good you can almost see it lighting up at daytime, because it uses a chemical reaction.


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

Hi from Perth. Great info, but I think that you mean MWC, not MCW. :-!


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi there. Yes I did. Corrected. Never could live with too many acronyms.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the style and great write up.

Does the watch have solid, or fixed lug bars, or are they spring bars that can be removed


----------



## Boomer... (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting this watch in particular and MWC's product line in general...

I'm torn between ordering same watch as yours for $158 USD (before fees) or similar non-mil dial version (same movement & case) with Tritium dials shown here for $280 USD: MWC Watches. For so much less yet with similar specs plus within your stated cost objective, I'm thinking I'll skip the glow-in-the-dark for my civilian non-tactical purposes. MWC's product line has some other interesting products, including these cool medium sized wall clocks (I'm ordering a couple of the altimeter clock version): MWC Watches

BTW, this is my very 1st post but I've found resources here helpful in several sub-forums of interest...


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

tinknocker said:


> I like the style and great write up.
> 
> Does the watch have solid, or fixed lug bars, or are they spring bars that can be removed


Hi. To answer your question YES it does have heavy duty fixed Military lugs. They are defineteley not spring bars. I think they are screw in type though. They support heavy duty NATO or ZULU straps which the watches come from. They give you a spare of your choice free if you ask.

I was told by the Manufacturer Dieter in Switzerland the case is designed and made in Germany.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Boomer... said:


> Thanks for posting this watch in particular and MWC's product line in general...
> 
> I'm torn between ordering same watch as yours for $158 USD (before fees) or similar non-mil dial version (same movement & case) with Tritium dials shown here for $280 USD: MWC Watches. For so much less yet with similar specs plus within your stated cost objective, I'm thinking I'll skip the glow-in-the-dark for my civilian non-tactical purposes. MWC's product line has some other interesting products, including these cool medium sized wall clocks (I'm ordering a couple of the altimeter clock version): MWC Watches
> 
> BTW, this is my very 1st post but I've found resources here helpful in several sub-forums of interest...


I saw your watch. I think this style is from the US WWII Forces and was used in Vietnam and the Pacific campaigns. It is a very well layed out watch and even easier on the eyes than the MWC G10 IMO. I just like the MWC G10 becuase it reseambles more European WWII Military styling (Like the 1945 Rolex Speedking Precision Ref 4220 so many servicemen used due to its water resistant Oyster case and compact size), which is where my family fought.

Members, to further confuse the subject I am now really considering the Armourlite Captain Military Field. If your budget permits consider this watch please!!! I know that at $250 it comes in at $50 over my initial thread posting (On Amazon its RRP is $225), but I seriously believe this is one hell of a serious watch for real extreme conditions ...And even more so than the MCW G10 Military Quartz, as it is allot tougher.

What I found and as many of you will probably know, we as Military Watch Enthusiasts are reading allot of BS out there these days from manufacturers, who use Military specs, claims and stories to sell their watches. Such as the Navy Seals approached us to make a watch bla... bla&#8230; bla&#8230; or "I used it in Afghanistan" for example. I am not saying to ignore these things, and I have allot of respect for our allied troops opinions. But from my research you have to believe in yourself when choosing a tough reliable Military watch as well. Know the facts of what constitutes a Military watch in the first place. Like: 

1.) Screw down crown and case back, 
2.) Solid case (Important) and lugs, 
3.) Tougher or at least thicker than usual glass, preferably scratchproof
4.) Minimum of 100m WR
5.) Movement that is preferably Swiss or German, with durable and longevity qualities (Quartz is antimagnetic and more resitant to shock than automatic, has fewer moving parts and costs less to maintain). NOTE: The Swiss Ronda 715Li with date wheel's battery will last up to and incredible 10 years!
6.) Resistance to the elements, in particular heat, cold, changes in temperature and humidity. (E.g. IMO G-Shocks, another Military watch that is actually used in the Military, being LCD don't like extreme heat and as most are not analogue you can't navigate with them easily using the sun.

Then pick your price limit, then look at the specs and THEN carefully look at what the manufacturer is promoting. Remember just because a watch is made for the Military, or Military issue does not necessarily mean that it is the best watch to fulfill that role. Furthermore and IMHO many watches that are designated Military issue, I would scrutinize thoroughly, as history dictates that Governments often do not look after our troops as well as they should for money saving reasons. The CWC G10 is an example and IMO is floored by its lack of a screw caseback and only 5ATM (50meter) WR.

The Armourlite Captain Field is built in the USA. It is officially recommended for Military use, however not necessarily issued probably because of the cost. IMHO I think it beats many so called Military issue watches for dead, including the NATO number assigned Nite MX10, which incidentally is one very nice looking 'piece of kit' with good proportions and tritium glow- I nearly brought it over the MCW G10 Military Quartz, but it lacks a screw down crown. The Nite also lacks both the MWC G10 Military Quartz' and the Armourlite's Captain Fields' Swiss T25 Ronda 715Li movement (with 10 year battery life); and while having extra thick sapphire crystal glass, it is not shatterproof, nor is it protected to the extent of the Armourlite. 

Just briefly, as you can read the reviews I linked below, the Armourlite Captain Field is built like a tank! It has a screw down crown and caseback, 100m WR, the bezel and glass are protected both internally and externally from shocks. Added to this the glass is 5mm thick (the same as the Muhle Glashutte SAR Rescue Timer, but is stronger) specially hardened, scratchproof, shatterproof and high impact resistant glass not crystal and I think it is made by a glass manufacturer that manufactures bullet proof glass. I don't know if you are familiar with Muhle Glashuttes' $2,800 S.A.R. Rescue timer, but the Armourlite bears some similar strength hallmarks of this watch.The Armourlites' case is double tempered stainless steel alloy. The lugs are a heavy duty screw in relacable type. It also has the superior tritium lume. 

My only beef like the reviews reflect is that it lacks tritium on the seconds hand, but the second hand does have standard lume on it, which is better than nothing I suppose. I am also confused about the case diameter. They say it is 43mm, but as is so often the case they do not say whether it includes the crown, so if anyone knows I would like to know this?

On paper at least, the Armourlite Captain Field Military Watch does more than merely pay lip service to its roubust abilities. I am not a watch expert, nor am I a Navy Seal, but if I was going into battle and my budget was around $200 this is THE watch I would take. l would like to know what you think of the Armourlite Captain Military Field watch 

Full Review
http://knowledgeweighsnothing.com/full-review-armourlite-captain-field-series-watch/

Brief Review
http://www.wristwatchreview.com/2012/04/28/review-armourlite-captain-field/

Side View Pictures (Side view looks similar to the Nite MX10)
http://www.amazon.com/Armourlite-ShatterProof-Scratch-Resistant-Captain/dp/B004NWHZVI

Front View of Armourlite Captain Military Field


----------



## Boomer... (Jul 25, 2013)

Um, seems I should wait awhile longer to reach for my own wallet since your own research continues to flush out worthy candidates? Perhaps suggestions by other forum members will follow as well. :think: Yes, I do very much like the dial style of that Armourlite Captain Field and stated performance features. OK, I'm biased but I also like that its marketed by a USA company. Unsure if truly "Made in USA" vs designed here, since I didn't find that stated within their website. If someone here knows actual Point of Origin, please chime in. I'm wary of buying products which I eventually determine are made in China or Thailand. o|

A watch like these would replace the inexpensive Wenger field-style watch I often wear and accompany my Casio G-Shocks; an older digi-display Pathfinder & GWA-1000-1A just purchased (from Casio's Aviation Series highly regarded in G-Shock sub-forum, the all-analog: GWA1000-1A - Aviation - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock).


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!!! I would steer you towards a Nite watch from the UK. Yes they are a bit more, but you could pick up a great deal for a new one in your price range and if not a lightly used one. I love mine. It meets many of your requirements.


----------



## armourlite (Apr 24, 2013)

Boomer... said:


> Um, seems I should wait awhile longer to reach for my own wallet since your own research continues to flush out worthy candidates? Perhaps suggestions by other forum members will follow as well. :think: Yes, I do very much like the dial style of that Armourlite Captain Field and stated performance features. OK, I'm biased but I also like that its marketed by a USA company. Unsure if truly "Made in USA" vs designed here, since I didn't find that stated within their website. If someone here knows actual Point of Origin, please chime in. I'm wary of buying products which I eventually determine are made in China or Thailand. o|
> 
> A watch like these would replace the inexpensive Wenger field-style watch I often wear and accompany my Casio G-Shocks; an older digi-display Pathfinder & GWA-1000-1A just purchased (from Casio's Aviation Series highly regarded in G-Shock sub-forum, the all-analog: GWA1000-1A - Aviation - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock).


Hi Boomer

I just wanted to clarify. ArmourLite Tritium Watches are not "Made in USA" as per United States Federal Trade Commission guidelines (Complying with the Made in USA Standard | BCP Business Center). We design all our watches in the U.S and we are also a fully owned-and-based U.S. company. Our headquarters are in North Miami Beach, Florida. In order to use the "Made in USA" claim, the FTC requires that "all or virtually all" parts are made in the U.S. Our high-quality watches use both Swiss and Asian components. Despite our founder's initial desire to be "Made in USA," strict U.S. regulations surrounding the handling of tritium result in no tritium illuminated watches being made in the U.S. We carefully monitor our complex supply and assembly process. Our watches undergo strict quality control tests at our Miami headquarters prior to entering the market. We entered the watch industry with the goal of correcting the problems that consumers constantly complain about with other tritium illuminated watches. Our watches are truly built-to-last with 6,000 vickers strength shatterproof glass, double tempered 316L stainless steel housings, and heavy duty steel bars securing the bands to the housings. These watches are designed to survive in nearly any military or civilian environment. This link from our official website explains what sets us apart from other brands: ArmourLite Watches - About Us


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

armourlite said:


> We entered the watch industry with the goal of correcting the problems that consumers constantly complain about with other tritium illuminated watches.


If that is true, than you should immediately stop making watches without a tritium vial on the second hand. I don't care if they have superluminova C3 on it or whatever, even on my very best (brightest) Seikos the small amount of paint on the seconds hand tip becomes impossible to read after some time. I find it particular amusing that companies constantly claim how "tactical" they are (Traser and Luminox are not an exception here either) and than fail to deliver the most basic things - a precise, down to the second night legibility.

You should also get rid of the arabic numbers on your chronographs. I think, we all can count to twelve, and I honestly never understood why an already cluttered chrono dial has to have those ridiculous numbers, even more ridiculous, since the half of them is cutted in half. Imagine how much cleaner and easier the dial would be to read, overall the watch would look much better too (less is more).





> Our watches are truly built-to-last with 6,000 vickers strength shatterproof glass, double tempered 316L stainless steel housings, and heavy duty steel bars securing the bands to the housings. These watches are designed to survive in nearly any military or civilian environment.


You want to be the toughest? - fine then get rid of all models that use anything but a Lithium battery. Lithiums are well known to last a long time (10 years+ depending on size) but more importantly they are well known to withstand extreme temperatures. I have watches frozen and boiled running with a Lithium and still going strong after decades. In extreme heat (Afghanistan) and extreme cold (Afghanistan) a watch powered by a crappy silver-oxide batt can give up its ghost quicker than you can imagine, it just won't happen with a Lithium batt.

I'm not an expert with crystals but according to the vickers scale a sapphire is hardened to about 2100 vickers and is widely known to be (at the moment) the hardest material for watch crystals. If your crystals really are up to 6000 vickers then you might have revolutionized the watch crystal industrie - congratulations.

cheers


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Boomer... said:


> Um, seems I should wait awhile longer to reach for my own wallet since your own research continues to flush out worthy candidates? Perhaps suggestions by other forum members will follow as well. :think: Yes, I do very much like the dial style of that Armourlite Captain Field and stated performance features. OK, I'm biased but I also like that its marketed by a USA company. Unsure if truly "Made in USA" vs designed here, since I didn't find that stated within their website. If someone here knows actual Point of Origin, please chime in. I'm wary of buying products which I eventually determine are made in China or Thailand. o|
> 
> A watch like these would replace the inexpensive Wenger field-style watch I often wear and accompany my Casio G-Shocks; an older digi-display Pathfinder & GWA-1000-1A just purchased (from Casio's Aviation Series highly regarded in G-Shock sub-forum, the all-analog: GWA1000-1A - Aviation - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock).


Wenger have some nice watches, but their field versions are push back and lack a screw down crown.

The Nite watch mentioned above while a very nice looking watch, of sensible proportions (39mm case diameter) and made in England unfortunaltely lacks a screw down crown. I have also read some disaster stories about the MX10's hands falling off, minute hands stop working and it is commonly said its rubber band is floored and does not last long at all. Whats more the shape of the case does not allow you to fit aftermarket bands easily at all. Its movement is ordinary with only a 3 year battery life vs the Ronda 715Li's 10 years!

I am also not a fan of observation casebacks and wish they had never been invented. They are not a form follows function invention and if anything make a watches internalparts vulnerable to destructive elements like UV light, magnetism- and physical forces if it breaks. G-Shocks are awesome beaters, but they lack style, rarely offer analogue and are, ummm how do I say it ...cheap and plasticy? I wish G-Shock would bring out a Carbon Fibre cased super watch with an analogue face or at least a BIGGER digital readout. Despite what people say about them G-Shocks do note like heat either. I once left one inside a hot car, came back and the display was black. The inside temperature of the car was 78 Degrees Celcius. I know because I have a temperature guage inside the car.

I was good to see Armourlite chime in and comment on this tread. They offer the toughest watches I have found to date. Whats more they are built to last. For people who do not like the traditional style of the captain field but who want an equally strong watch, I would recommend the Professional AL41. This model also has 5mm impact resistant, shatterproff and scratchproof glass. I am considering this watch as well and it seems to be their most popular model.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> If that is true, than you should immediately stop making watches without a tritium vial on the second hand. I don't care if they have superluminova C3 on it or whatever, even on my very best (brightest) Seikos the small amount of paint on the seconds hand tip becomes impossible to read after some time. I find it particular amusing that companies constantly claim how "tactical" they are (Traser and Luminox are not an exception here either) and than fail to deliver the most basic things - a precise, down to the second night legibility.
> 
> You should also get rid of the arabic numbers on your chronographs. I think, we all can count to twelve, and I honestly never understood why an already cluttered chrono dial has to have those ridiculous numbers, even more ridiculous, since the half of them is cutted in half. Imagine how much cleaner and easier the dial would be to read, overall the watch would look much better too (less is more).
> 
> ...


In being so modestly constructive in your criticism, perhaps you should buy a Sinn EZM3. Very, very well made automatic watch. Uncluttered, very German like you and unlike an Armourlite costs a fortune.

I had mentioned to the President of Armourlite that tritium on the second hand would be a good inclusion as many reviews suggest this. Incidentally that was him after I sent him a link to this page. He said he appreciated this feedback and would take it on board. I think its more 'how' you let them know about such things.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

It is true about the Nite crown and yes I have already changed the battery... I have beaten the crap out of my Nite and it has not let me down. I do have the PVD bracelet and watch wears larger than is rather modest size. Other than its very British simplicity and no bling you can employ this watch in flip flops and shorts or in a tuxedo. 

For the record I am in pursuit of a CWC and I have been checking out the ALs for quite some time. Perhaps I will own all three.

EDIT: After reading this thread and researching Armourlite, I will most likely pull the trigger on an Armourlite Pro. 

Cheers


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Desert said:


> In being so modestly constructive in your criticism, perhaps you should buy a Sinn EZM3. Very, very well made automatic watch. Uncluttered, very German like you and unlike an Armourlite costs a fortune.


You really compare a 1500 € three hands mechanical watch with mediocre lume against a 450$ quartz powered, tritium illuminated chronograph? I might would laugh if this wasn't off by a mile.....



> I had mentioned to the President of Armourlite that tritium on the second hand would be a good inclusion as many reviews suggest this. Incidentally that was him after I sent him a link to this page. He said he appreciated this feedback and would take it on board. I think its more 'how' you let them know about such things.


Good to know, since I know a lot watch enthusiast who think excatly the same way as I do. Forgive my cynisism but whenever I read lines as "We entered the watch industry with the goal of correcting the problems that consumers constantly complain about with other tritium illuminated watches" I think of nothing but marketing bs. Not sure what is so complaining about other companies that Armourlite does better, but if they really mean it, they have to and they better do it quickly. And since I'm in the - as you call it - modest constructive mood (and not do even charge the company for it :-d) how about a nice unluttered T-100 chronograph? How about a countdown bezel instead of the more than silly countup bezel you see on 99.99% of all chronographs nowadays? How about getting rid of the aesthetically terrible 4-4:30 o'clock date position which is unfortunately so common these days and use the three o'clock position instead (the AL45 does it right in this regard), although the six o'clock position would do fine as well. Not sure if Armourlite watches have a proper AR coating, but if they don't a double or even tripple AR (inside the crystal of course) will add great legibility and make the watches even more tactical since unwanted reflection is reduced (flat crystals only, avoid domed at all cost).

They want to do better than the rest? Fine, come and ask me because I'm so long in the watch business that I pretty much know what seperates a good watch from an excellent one. Oh, and one more thing: the Victorinox Alpnach Mechanical Chronograph 241527 or 241572 (only different bands) sets the benchmark today (besides the suboptimal illumination) what an uncluttered, most easy to read, tactical chronograph should look like:



cheers


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> You really compare a 1500 € three hands mechanical watch with mediocre lume against a 450$ quartz powered, tritium illuminated chronograph? I might would laugh if this wasn't off by a mile.....
> 
> Good to know, since I know a lot watch enthusiast who think excatly the same way as I do. Forgive my cynisism but whenever I read lines as "We entered the watch industry with the goal of correcting the problems that consumers constantly complain about with other tritium illuminated watches" I think of nothing but marketing bs. Not sure what is so complaining about other companies that Armourlite does better, but if they really mean it, they have to and they better do it quickly. And since I'm in the - as you call it - modest constructive mood (and not do even charge the company for it :-d) how about a nice unluttered T-100 chronograph? How about a countdown bezel instead of the more than silly countup bezel you see on 99.99% of all chronographs nowadays? How about getting rid of the aesthetically terrible 4-4:30 o'clock date position which is unfortunately so common these days and use the three o'clock position instead (the AL45 does it right in this regard), although the six o'clock position would do fine as well. Not sure if Armourlite watches have a proper AR coating, but if they don't a double or even tripple AR (inside the crystal of course) will add great legibility and make the watches even more tactical since unwanted reflection is reduced (flat crystals only, avoid domed at all cost).
> 
> ...


Well I compared them to companies like Luminox and Traser and Armourlite watches seemed allot more durable. As for their tritium improvements I think they are referring to their Isobrite model, which they say is the worlds brightest tritium watch. This watch does have saffire crystal with AR, but I am not sure if its double AR maybe only inner. What did concern me about Armourlite was the Vickers harness they claim on the glass, dont even think diamond gets this hard. Also I heard they use 316L stainless steel for their cases that is double tempered. Some steels can be tempered, but I dont think austentistic stainless steel can be.

Not into cronos. The more buttons on a wacth the more there is to go wrong. I like simple analogue watches. Learning more about bezzel watches.

BTW although I like them, mechanical watches are not the ideal choice for a tactical watch due to their low resistance to shocks, too many moving parts, proneness to magnatisation and regular maintenance costs. That is why 90 per cent of Military offerings are quartz. So yeah, I was actually comparing some of the more expensive watches in some respects against these cheaper watches- Just shows you how much you can actually get for your money when you look! For example the MCW G10 Military quartz has a case mage in Germany with screw down crown and caseback all for $160. I think the rest of its specs speak for themselves.

All things considered I think I am going to go for the MWC G10 Military Quartz, can't argue with a 10 year battery life.


----------



## armourlite (Apr 24, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> If that is true, than you should immediately stop making watches without a tritium vial on the second hand. I don't care if they have superluminova C3 on it or whatever, even on my very best (brightest) Seikos the small amount of paint on the seconds hand tip becomes impossible to read after some time. I find it particular amusing that companies constantly claim how "tactical" they are (Traser and Luminox are not an exception here either) and than fail to deliver the most basic things - a precise, down to the second night legibility.
> 
> You should also get rid of the arabic numbers on your chronographs. I think, we all can count to twelve, and I honestly never understood why an already cluttered chrono dial has to have those ridiculous numbers, even more ridiculous, since the half of them is cutted in half. Imagine how much cleaner and easier the dial would be to read, overall the watch would look much better too (less is more).
> 
> ...


Hi cal..45. We built ArmourLite Tritium Watches on the foundation of our Professional Series watches. These watches do feature a tritium vial on the second hand and a different color tritium vial at the 12:00 position. However, not everyone wants to pay the premium for a Professional Series watch or desires the size of such a watch. We introduced the Captain Field Series watches as a lower-cost but just-as-durable alternative to the Professional Series watches. With that in mind, we had to withhold some features to meet a sustainable price point. The Captain Field Series watches still feature the same shatterproof crystal and stainless steel construction as our Professional Series watches. We also use the same super-reliable Swiss Ronda 715Li movement in the Captain Field Series as we do in most of the Professional Series.

The only Professional Series models that don't feature the lithium battery are the chronograph and day/date watches. We sell our watches to both military and civilian individuals so we cannot limit ourself to date-only lithium movements when some individuals desire chronographs and day/date. It really comes down to personal preference and need. I infer that your profession and the conditions you experience (based on what you explained) definitely requires a lithium battery movement whereas others may not have that need.

You are 100% correct in that there is no natural crystal that can withstand 6,000 vickers. However, through a patented technology we manufacturer a unique crystal that is proven to withstand up to 6,000 vickers. Our shatterproof crystal is manufactured in a similar way to how 'bulletproof glass' is manufactured _(Please note: our crystal is not rated as being "bulletproof" or "bullet-resistant")_. The shatterproof crystal is actually a series of tempered glass layers that includes strong transparent materials. The combination of the glass layers and materials gives the crystal the unique ability to withstand the 6,000 vickers. We had third-party laboratory tests performed that resulted in our confidence to proudly claim 6,000 vickers. Below is a screen grab of some of the results. The test involved having the laboratory mount the crystal on a brass block. A steel ball was released from a controlled height with the dropping height being increased in increments. The breaking energy was calculated from the mass of the ball, the acceleration due to the gravity and the height. We constantly tell individuals that if your hand/wrist receives an impact great enough to break the crystal, you should be more worried about the damage to your hand/wrist than the crystal on your watch.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ Desert

I was not referring to the Victorinox's Eta/Valjoux 7750 movement (which is known for its reliability btw.), but only to the look of that Chrono, which I think is almost as good as a three hands watch regarding uncluttered design and legibility.

@ Armourlite,

I know of cource you don't manufacture the movements yourself but buy them as nearly any other brand does as well. However, you as firm have the ability to make suggestions to the manufacturer (Ronda, Miyota?) to make a chronograph that also houses a Lithium battery. Would make a lot of sense since the added stopwatch function requires more power and a CR2025 (170mah) or even a CR2032 (230mah) would be a great power source to deliver that for many years. Although I don't have any experience with your watches yet , I have no doubt that the crystal withstand a lot of abuse. You did a great job with that rim, making the crystal recessed - a strategy that works well since 3 decades for all G-Shocks. Just consider the other points I made and you'll be on the right track to seperate indeed from other brands. One more thing I forgot: A Chronograph with tritium vials on the subdials would be extremely cool. Right now I'm only aware of the T-100 Deep Blue Chrono (a mechanical 7750) which does that, as well as a few models made by Ball. Pretty much any other Chrono on the market today becomes useless (regarding the stopwatch function) as soon as the night settles besides Timex - the only manufacturer with a fully illuminated dial (Indiglo) which makes their Chronos also useable at night. 


cheers


----------



## armourlite (Apr 24, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> @ Desert
> 
> I was not referring to the Victorinox's Eta/Valjoux 7750 movement (which is known for its reliability btw.), but only to the look of that Chrono, which I think is almost as good as a three hands watch regarding uncluttered design and legibility.
> 
> ...


With the way lithium technology is taking over, I wouldn't be surprised if Ronda or Miyota soon offers us such an option.


We'll definitely look into including tritium on the chrono hands for future models. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> @ Desert
> 
> I was not referring to the Victorinox's Eta/Valjoux 7750 movement (which is known for its reliability btw.), but only to the look of that Chrono, which I think is almost as good as a three hands watch regarding uncluttered design and legibility.
> 
> ...


*Cal.45*
I see. I had a look at the Victorinox Swiss Made watches. The Victorinox Victorinox's Eta/Valjoux 7750 does seem like a well thought out design.

*
Armourlite*
Very impressed to hear about the glass used on the Professional and Captain Field series watches and thanks for the stats. Perhaps this could be displayed on your webiste.

Point taken about the cost cutting used on the Captain Field. Admittedly I know nothing about the costs of tririum manufacture, but I am guessing that the inclusion of an orange tritium marker, in place of the already green tritium marker at 12 O'Clock would not cost anything? Further adding 1 more tritium marker to the second sweeper hand is not asking too much surely??? I agreed with you that some people don't like bigger watches, I am one of them (6.5" wrist), but I dont see why we should miss out, or be pushed in the direction of the Professional or Isobrite Series. I stated in this forum that money was not my only object when considering a watch. In fact I had my sights set on a Damasko DA36 ($1500 landed in my country) and was even considered a Sinn 856, prior to finding the Captain Field series. You see I also prefer the traditional look of the Captain Field as a daily wearer and find the Bezzel watches can be too informal at times. I am yet to find a higher end Bezzel quartz watch that ticks all the boxes. IMO they are either too big (at least for me), lack a screw down crown or case back and/ or are not strong enough. Just my opinion, not a criticism.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Citizen Royal Marines Commando is for me the only proper military watch, though as we found out in some other thread, actual real world military mostly uses G-Shocks because they are cheap and durable. They will last long but even if you somehow manage to destroy one, you won't cry after it due to low price. And some look properly good. So, a win-win.


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

So it looks like MWC or Armourlite are the best choices.

Thanks for doing the research for us, Desert. :-!


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Boomer... said:


> Thanks for posting this watch in particular and MWC's product line in general...
> 
> I'm torn between ordering same watch as yours for $158 USD (before fees) or similar non-mil dial version (same movement & case) with Tritium dials shown here for $280 USD: MWC Watches. For so much less yet with similar specs plus within your stated cost objective, I'm thinking I'll skip the glow-in-the-dark for my civilian non-tactical purposes. MWC's product line has some other interesting products, including these cool medium sized wall clocks (I'm ordering a couple of the altimeter clock version): MWC Watches
> 
> BTW, this is my very 1st post but I've found resources here helpful in several sub-forums of interest...


*








Boomer
*Looks like I finally pulled the trigger on your MWC choice after all- the G10 MKV (with black NATO band)! When you mentioned it, it reminded me of when I first saw it. While I have wanted and looked for the G10 100m style for years, when I saw the G10 MKV, I think I subconsciously fell in love with it. To me it has a classic US military style dial, upon which the watch is based (See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIL-W-46374), yet it also looks like it could fool folks and double as an everyday or even formal wear watch. Thats why I chose it. BTW after I brought it I saw that the MWC notes on their website, that it is their highest specification military watch. Probably becuase of the tritium. Other than that it shares the same specs as their regular G10 100m.

*Raisedbyrats*
Your welcome mate, I hope it helped! Good watches for our harsh conditions. I still want the armourlite and the G10 100m, but I couldn't have them all. Boy! I'm glad its over ...For now


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Desert said:


> ...What I dont get is why 'Swiss Made' does not appear on the dial, as 80% of a watch must be made in Switzerland to be designated as such? Maybe it is the German parts, but who cares, they are just as good IMO. These watches come from Zurich Switzerland and this is stamped on the case back.


I would take the "Swiss Made" part with a grain of salt. The 2 photos below (not mine) are of an MWC diver. The case back has a a British broad arrow and a NATO stock number on it but the country code of 02 does not exist - obviously an attempt to trick people into thinking this is an issued watch, which it is not. The photo of the tiny, cheap Chinese movement with its plastic spacer speaks for itself.

Hopefully they use better components now than when this example was made.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Saxon007 said:


> I would take the "Swiss Made" part with a grain of salt. The 2 photos below (not mine) are of an MWC diver. The case back has a a British broad arrow and a NATO stock number on it but the country code of 02 does not exist - obviously an attempt to trick people into thinking this is an issued watch, which it is not. The photo of the tiny, cheap Chinese movement with its plastic spacer speaks for itself.
> 
> Hopefully they use better components now than when this example was made.


I here you and I know what you mean. The royalty of the "Swiss Made" icon has become an absolute nightmare. There are so many different parts of a watch that are contracted out to others its just not funny. Its like cars. That said I went with MCW because of a number of variables. Firstly and formostly screw down crown and case back, German made case and Ronda movement.

I questioned MWC at lengths about where their movements were made. To be frank I did not receive straight answers and they seemed to dance around the issue and I can prove it. I understand that Ronda does not have factories in Thailand or Asia (and MCW enforced this), but I have a feeling at least some if not the main assembly is done there. All MWC could tell me was that the movement was Ronda and 'as far as I know Ronda dont have any factories in Asia', quote they said. OK well, ...as far as I am concerned and for the money I haved spent on my watch $340AU all up I am happy with it. Why? Well I know it is 715Li Ronda, and even Swiss stamped watch faces like offerings from CWC only have to have 80% of there parts made in Switzerland (this includes assembled in Switzerland). We could go all day about what parts are manufactureed and assembled where, but I know that a Ronda 715Li has to have been manufactured in Switzerland, the rest I dont care about and I know the case is German which is the best (See Sinn watches and SUG/ Frickler).

What MWC also informed me of by email is that the subdivision of any parts normally come (are made in) either Germany or Switzerland. When I asked for clarification of the inclusion of any Asian parts in addition to Asian assemly, they did not reply... I am no watch maker, but I have done the best I can for the money and specs I wanted. As for the rest I will rely on my warranty. Cheers :-!


----------



## armourlite (Apr 24, 2013)

Desert said:


> I here you and I know what you mean. The royalty of the "Swiss Made" icon has become an absolute nightmare. There are so many different parts of a watch that are contracted out to others its just not funny. Its like cars. That said I went with MCW because of a number of variables. Firstly and formostly screw down crown and case back, German made case and Ronda movement.
> 
> I questioned MWC at lengths about where their movements were made. To be frank I did not receive straight answers and they seemed to dance around the issue and I can prove it. I understand that Ronda does not have factories in Thailand or Asia (and MCW enforced this), but I have a feeling at least some if not the main assembly is done there. All MWC could tell me was that the movement was Ronda and 'as far as I know Ronda dont have any factories in Asia', quote they said. OK well, ...as far as I am concerned and for the money I haved spent on my watch $340AU all up I am happy with it. Why? Well I know it is 715Li Ronda, and even Swiss stamped watch faces like offerings from CWC only have to have 80% of there parts made in Switzerland (this includes assembled in Switzerland). We could go all day about what parts are manufactureed and assembled where, but I know that a Ronda 715Li has to have been manufactured in Switzerland, the rest I dont care about and I know the case is German which is the best (See Sinn watches and SUG/ Frickler).
> 
> What MWC also informed me of by email is that the subdivision of any parts normally come (are made in) either Germany or Switzerland. When I asked for clarification of the inclusion of any Asian parts in addition to Asian assemly, they did not reply... I am no watch maker, but I have done the best I can for the money and specs I wanted. As for the rest I will rely on my warranty. Cheers :-!


Desert: MWC's refusal to clarify regarding the Asian parts is not surprising. As an industry member, we have been made aware of many brands that claim loudly that they are "Swiss Made" or "German Made" when the majority of their parts are indeed made in Asia. For legal issues, we will not divulge names but trust when we say, it would be very shocking if the truth ever got out. This is why ArmourLite is open about the fact that we do have high quality Asian aspects in our manufacturing process. As such, we invest heavily into quality control to ensure all aspects of our watches meet strict criteria. We are aware this manufacturing truth turns away a lot of customers who shun products with Asian aspects. However, we find it's much better to be open and honest than try to hide a fact. Before the internet, companies could easily hide their true manufacturing elements. This has become nearly impossible these days and those that still do know the truth could (and probably will) eventually come out and cause irreparable harm to the brand and its reputation.

Despite choosing another brand in the end, we truly appreciate the opportunity you provided our company to inform you and your fellow forum members about our watches. As we mentioned previously, it is much appreciated when individuals take the time to research our products and ask questions prior to making a purchase. Too often we find that people wait till after a purchase to ask the critical questions.

We are definitely going to consider the suggestions and feedback you and your fellow forum members have provided to further enhance and improve our watches.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Something to consider, if you want a tactical watch (subdued colors) go for the Armourlite. However, if you want the specs with a white face go for the Nite and I tell you why.

Check this out: The Nite AQUA AQ2-G

The Nite Aqua has the same Ronda movement as the Armourlite, screw down crown, saphire crystal w/ triple AR coating and a 300 meter depth rating with a 42mm size. I would love to have both the Armourlite and Nite.

I have a 7" or slightly larger wrist so I can handle both watches.

My stable of watches is growing with each month. yikes.


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

armourlite said:


> Desert: MWC's refusal to clarify regarding the Asian parts is not surprising. As an industry member, we have been made aware of many brands that claim loudly that they are "Swiss Made" or "German Made" when the majority of their parts are indeed made in Asia. For legal issues, we will not divulge names but trust when we say, it would be very shocking if the truth ever got out. This is why ArmourLite is open about the fact that we do have high quality Asian aspects in our manufacturing process. As such, we invest heavily into quality control to ensure all aspects of our watches meet strict criteria. We are aware this manufacturing truth turns away a lot of customers who shun products with Asian aspects. However, we find it's much better to be open and honest than try to hide a fact. Before the internet, companies could easily hide their true manufacturing elements. This has become nearly impossible these days and those that still do know the truth could (and probably will) eventually come out and cause irreparable harm to the brand and its reputation.
> 
> Despite choosing another brand in the end, we truly appreciate the opportunity you provided our company to inform you and your fellow forum members about our watches. As we mentioned previously, it is much appreciated when individuals take the time to research our products and ask questions prior to making a purchase. Too often we find that people wait till after a purchase to ask the critical questions.
> 
> We are definitely going to consider the suggestions and feedback you and your fellow forum members have provided to further enhance and improve our watches.


Great to hear this! Its rare to hear a manufacturer being transparent and listening to the ideas of consumers in a public setting. It shows you care.;-)

Yes I did choose the MWC G10 MKV on this occasion, but my grounds were mainly austhetic ones based on the classic American dial design and that I had fallen in love with the watch before I saw the Armourlite Captain Field. Your watch is definetely allot stronger, especially the glass. Whats more it also met all the same necessary criteria offered by MWC G10 series: screw down crown and case back, 715Li movement with 10 years battery life. I am pretty sure my next work watch will be an Armourlite though! IMHO there is simply nothing out there that offers anything as highly speced, nor anywhere as near as tough, that is going to last as an Armourlite for the money. IMO your watches put many so called Military watches to shame. They are "seriously heavy-duty" watches. :-!


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Citizen Royal Marines Commando is for me the only proper military watch, though as we found out in some other thread, actual real world military mostly uses G-Shocks because they are cheap and durable. They will last long but even if you somehow manage to destroy one, you won't cry after it due to low price. And some look properly good. So, a win-win.


Very decsent watch. I brought the original Tough Watch (Now Royal Marines Commando) in 2000. It cost me almost $900AU back then. It was a little big for me at 43mm, but I loved that watch (I lost it due to a warn band. I was a poor student back then). I looked into the new series a bit. I read a couple of reviews that mention to stay away from light stored watches as they are unreliable. I dont know how true this is. I only had mine for about a year, but it was perfect. I also did not like the temperature operation range (0-60 Celcius form memory) for this watch and thought it should be allot better for its intended purpose. They have greatly improved the storage capacity - it can run for 6months without seeing light I think. Before it was like only 2 weeks from memory! The 300m WR is also a big plus though as is the one piece Dura-Titanium case. I managed to put a dent in mine though- Titanium is tough uniformly, but it is not impervious to dents, scratches or even stains like some of the higher end stainless steels. I do know however that the charging unit in the Citizen eco-power series has an expected life of 10years. After that it can be send to Germany for replacement. A forum Member from Greece told me he sent his there.


----------



## uzapuca (Oct 30, 2009)

Desert said:


> Great to hear this! Its rare to hear a manufacturer being transparent and listening to the ideas of consumers in a public setting. It shows you care.;-)
> 
> Yes I did choose the MWC G10 MKV on this occasion, but my grounds were mainly austhetic ones based on the classic American dial design and that I had fallen in love with the watch before I saw the Armourlite Captain Field. Your watch is definetely allot stronger, especially the glass. Whats more it also met all the same necessary criteria offered by MWC G10 series: screw down crown and case back, 715Li movement with 10 years battery life. I am pretty sure my next work watch will be an Armourlite though! IMHO there is simply nothing out there that offers anything as highly speced, nor anywhere as near as tough, that is going to last as an Armourlite for the money. IMO your watches put many so called Military watches to shame. They are "seriously heavy-duty" watches. :-!


I am a newbie in the world of watches. *Which is the advantage of having a screw down crown and case back?*


----------



## armourlite (Apr 24, 2013)

uzapuca said:


> I am a newbie in the world of watches. *Which is the advantage of having a screw down crown and case back?*


Hi uzapuca. Welcome to the world of watches! Both push down and screw down crowns provide water resistance. However, the main advantage of a screw down crown is that it is essentially locked into the watch so it can not be pulled out inadvertently. Stainless steel watches will usually feature screw down crowns whereas polycarbon watches normally use push down crowns. It really depends on what conditions you're going to put the watch through.


----------



## uzapuca (Oct 30, 2009)

armourlite said:


> Hi uzapuca. Welcome to the world of watches! Both push down and screw down crowns provide water resistance. However, the main advantage of a screw down crown is that it is essentially locked into the watch so it can not be pulled out inadvertently. Stainless steel watches will usually feature screw down crowns whereas polycarbon watches normally use push down crowns. It really depends on what conditions you're going to put the watch through.


Thanks for the fast reply armourlite!
Is great to learn something new everyday. The world of watches seems indeed quite fascinating


----------



## lefty110 (Aug 7, 2013)

I like how Armourlite guys described the Shatterproof Crystal on their website. Good stuff.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Solid,educational stuff.Really like the MWC.Thanks for sharing all the data!


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

uzapuca said:


> I am a newbie in the world of watches. *Which is the advantage of having a screw down crown and case back?*


Uzapuca: 
Sorry for the late reply, I have been enjoying my new MWC G10 GTLS 100m. Seems like armourlite answered your question re screw down crown, but I will add some more points for you here. I tried to find a really good write up on the MWC site that I read, but now I cant find it. In the world of serious watches screw down crowns and case backs are essential. It is not just depth that contributes water penetrating into a watch case, it is force. For example, when engaging in vigorous watersports like skiing, diving into water or jet skiing for example. While there are rubber seals in most water resistant watches the screw affect ensures water pressure stays out of the inside of the watch. As a kid have you ever screwed up a plastic coke bottle with liquid in it and stood on it? Very hard for the water to escape despite the pressure. The watch uses the same principle to keep water out from the inside of the case, but the screw is steel. Note crowns and case backs also have rubbers seals as well, some are triple and double. Another considered fact is that with age a watch of this construction can be more serviceable and can therefore potentially last longer. Crown stems (the thing the crown screws onto) can be replaced when the thread steel wears, along with the crown and case back seals, and the watches internal parts can be serviced more practically.

*OWNERSHIP EXPERIENCE REVIEW- 'MCW G10 GTLS 100m':*
For anyone who is interested or considering a MWC watch I am now able to offer an in-depth description/ brief review of my new MWC G10 GTLS 100m WR. I won't re-visit technical specs I have already posted on this watch, I'll just try and give you more of a feel for what the watch is like in reality&#8230; Well, I am very impressed with the watch. I have no regrets about buying it and I think I made a good decision in choosing this watch over the Sinn 556a, Damasko DA36, Tag Heuer Aquaracer 39mm, Nite MX10, Armourlite Captain Field and Citizen Eco Drive Royal Marines Commando (Titanium). 

*Case and Finishes*
Firstly don't be put off by the pictures you see of the watch. I had my doubts too, BUT they don't do it justice at all. For example the case finish is allot smoother than it appears in pictures. The edges are crisp and very, very well machined for a watch of this modest price. The crowns end is subtly domed for anyone who wants to know, which IMO is a traditional nice touch. The entire dial: indices, numbers and tritium-vial-batons are extremely precise. The case-back is laser engraved with European worded specs. After some ownership you notice the watch has a heavy, solid feel. It is not overly heavy, but it does not feel like a light weight cheap watch either. I think it weighs 80grams. The watches height at 13mm is great- giving that nostalgic feeling and look of past military watches, without being too bulky and further prone to damage. The watches 40mm diameter is about as large as my puny 6.5" (16.5cm) wrist wants to sport. The case is entirely made in Germany.

*Glass*
Another thing I noticed only recently was that the hardened glass of the watch looks very thick- I would guess 4-5mm and obviously very durable which excited me very much!Also the wathces glass is slightly domed, which I know I and many others love!In fact some I know have read that traditional domed glass watches are in high demand and some spend masses amounts of heartache, time and money both trying to find and fit domed glass to their watches!The watch comes with a thin film of protective plastic on the glass which you are supposed to remove, but there are no instructions saying so. I have been careful with the watch, but I do use my t-shirts, jumpers etc. to wipe the glass. To date there are no scratches on it. 

*Band*
Ok... the NATO band the watch comes with is of low quality, and I would suggest you buy a quality 20mm NATO or ZULU of your choice. I went for a quality plain black ZULU with X3 brushed stainless steel buckles, about $14, which fits the watch perfectly, is very comfortable and secure and looks great. I like the bands with the twin keeps set toward the buckle, as opposed to up near the watch itself. This is because I don't like the excess strap in the keepers bulking up near the watch. Even better my strap does not need to be folded back, as it's shorter and my keepers are near the buckle on this ZULU band. 

*Dial (Face)*
Never seen a tritium illuminated watch before and I find it a very welcomed innovation, and a pleasure to own. Sitting on the sofa in the evening as it gets darker, I can see one side of the watch illuminated and the other not. It looks very spectacular and quite beautiful- adds a certain level of higher-quality to the watch, even though the principle has been around since 1938, according to Wikipedia, and is straight forward. The tritium is plenty bright and can actually throw 'some' light against the palm of my hand. Like most, I just wish it was included on the second sweeper hand, however this does have standard lume on it, and same as with the marker at the 3 o'clock position, but this lume doesn't last long. The hands, especially the hour hand is set so precisely- almost touching the dial. When setting the watch it felt accurate and tight. It has second's stops feature to ensure accurate setting of the time and separate date and time changing. The second's sweeper hand DOES line up with the indices and numbers on the dial, beckoning another hallmark of quality I have heard Tag Heuer sometimes misses out on! The date commences its change at 11.15pm and is completed by 12 O'Clock. Modern Quartz time keeping (measured using network time on mobile phones and computers) is excellent with a 10 year battery life!

*Conclusion*
Being a fan of older style military watches these MWC 100m versions combine subtle traits of older models, with the benefits of modern technology. An evolution of the original military style watches if you will. I like the watch so much going to buy the non-tritium MWC G10 100m, not only as a second watch, but as a backup for parts in years to come. Since taking ownership the watch gets second looks. I think people are intrigues by this timepiece. While they don't know what it is, you can tell they DO notice it's a quality watch. I like that! For the Bloke who wants a quality, long lasting, everyday yet also all-occasions watch that he can wear with pride and at a decent price the MWC G10 GTLS 100M is THE watch. Thoroughly recommended!!!I hope this review has helped. But if anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to let me know and I will do my best to answer them for you.

MWC G10 GTLS 100m WR








MWC G10 (Non-Tritium) 100m WR


----------



## uzapuca (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you for the good info Desert 
that was an excelent and very interesting review.

Cheers mate,


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Desert said:


> Uzapuca:
> Sorry for the late reply, I have been enjoying my new MWC G10 GTLS 100m. Seems like armourlite answered your question re screw down crown, but I will add some more points for you here. I tried to find a really good write up on the MWC site that I read, but now I cant find it. In the world of serious watches screw down crowns and case backs are essential. It is not just depth that contributes water penetrating into a watch case, it is force. For example, when engaging in vigorous watersports like skiing, diving into water or jet skiing for example. While there are rubber seals in most water resistant watches the screw affect ensures water pressure stays out of the inside of the watch. /QUOTE]
> 
> This is.. misleading. If a watch is 100m water resistant, then it is 100m water resistant. A screw crown is a means to getting water resistance, not a benefit in itself.
> ...


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Desert said:


> as the lume is so good you can almost see it lighting up at daytime, because it uses a chemical reaction.


All lume uses a "chemical reaction" in this sense. And with all my Seikos - and still more the Lorus - you'll see the lume light up BANG! if you as much as step away from the window during the day. Seiko make most of the lume used in the watch industry, so they're prone to smearing it on than other companies - I think only Omega are really as enthusiastic. Even brands like Lumtec that make lume their main pitch are usually behind a Seiko diver or the Lorus. (Lorus is a Seiko sub-brand.)


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Interesting. Seiko are good watches and always have been. Good value for money too. Are they still fully made in Japan like they were in the 1980's?

My MWC G10 GTLS 100m has been going great guns. A hell uv a watch for around $300. It has sustained hits to the underparts of a caravan, aluminium door frames and I even knocked the glass quite hard on a painted wall. The case had sustained ni damage, however when the watch contacted steel under the caravan during a hard fairly knock the top edge of the case is sharp and so it sustained a very slight micro-shave to the very edge of the case, exposing the shiny stainless below only 2mm in length, extremely minor and I only noticed it now upon close inspection for this review. The glass if perfect with no scratches whatsoever and once clean geams with a perfect shine. I buff it with whatever I have available shirt, jumper, bed sheets or paper towels and NO scratches whatsoever to date! I noticed the glass is surprisingly thick for anyone considering this watch at 5mm!!!, which I was unawre of when I brought the watch and it is specially hardended as well. I have worn it during vigorous boxing training sessions and it has been seemingly unphased by hard shocks. This is defienetely a very tough, yet stylish watch and now sports a tough quality after market black Zulu band with brushed stainless bolsters (The original is rubbish and ugly). I find this band matches the black face nicely. Adjustment of the watch is fair for this price range, but could be better. It takes some time to accurately match the exact minute hand with the hacking seconds at 12 o'clock, gearing is a little big so to speak. Date seems to be changing over perfectly so far, and starts at 11.15pm. I have had no issue at all with frosting glass and water resistance has been tested with no problems whatsoever. I have an idea that in time I may have the watches characterful marks and scratches on the case removed, by having the case professionally polished, removing the rugged bead blasted finish. I think the watch will look bigger with this new finish. A fine watch!!!


----------

